# New car, new mamber



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

hi all, picked up my TT 225 yesterday, it is my first one.

Hopefully a few mods to come, i.e lowered, wheels etc. maybe be done as either a v6 rep or QS rep, due to being 19 and paying a fortune on insuance it wont be straight away though.

heres some pics of it, there not great as there only quick ones with my phone,





































Thanks for looking, shane


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to theForum


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Car looks good and I wouldn't be too quick to change the wheels, if only I was only again!!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Great car, great colour too, enjoy it and standard isn't a rude word either, a wolf in sheeps clothing springs to mind.. :idea:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Shane and welcome to the forum


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks for the comments, i dont think i will be in a rush to modify it, have to see how i get on

Shane


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome Shane and enjoy your car 

They are fantastic motors!

Allways nice to see someone with their first TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome but where is the snake?


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

snake???


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to a life of grins!   

Make sure you get yourself along to a local meet................ where are you based?

Hev x


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

welcome! nice looking car you have there :wink:


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

yeh wouldnt mind popping along to some meets, im in chippenham, its between swindon and bristol for those who dont no,

The car is being picked up tomoro to go back to the jag garage i bought it from as i am having problems with the stereo, front speakers haven't worked from the start and the headunit volume control is playing up, jumping up and down when adjusting the volume,

bit pee'd off but thats what warrenty is for a quess,


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one Shane. Still a great looking car even in standard form.

Has anyone mentioned TTOC membership to you yet? If not, let me be the first.

Click on my signature for more info.

Kell


----------

